# Double boot + linux sur un disque externe usb



## pftlyon (7 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

 J'ai sur mon imac un double boot OSX/windows 7. Je souhaiterais installer également un linux (mint) sur un disque dur externe en USB.

JE procède à l'installation à partir d'un live cd :

grub sur \
une partition de swap 
une partition de bios (500 mo)
le reste en ext 4

Cependant au lancement, reffit voit bien mon disque externe mais lorsque je le selectionne, c'est windows qui se lance...?

Je ne sais pas comment procéder


Merci


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2013)

IL y a un fil un peu plus bas qui devrait pouvoir t'aider.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2013)

oui mais c'est des vieux fil. Ubuntu en est au numéro 13. 
que j'ai téléchargé cet apres midi dans l'espoir de l'installer sur mon imac. sans succès. 
je suis trop habitué au mac, le moindre menu déroulant au cours d'une installation me file des boutons...
dommage de ce que j'en ai vu dans l'essai j'aurais bien testé un dual boot 


je viens de le voir tu parlais de ce fil :http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-an...4-sur-disque-dur-externe-macbook-1223025.html

il n'apparait pas en bas chez moi..


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2013)

En fait Ubuntu s'installe en soi assez aisément. Sauf pour la partie graphique, toujours délicate. Mais quand je redémarre mon MBP sur XUbuntu, je suis bluffé par sa réactivité ; là, c'est vraiment agréable.
Dommage que NVidia fasse des pilotes bancals.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> En fait Ubuntu s'installe en soi assez aisément..



je n'ai jamais été capable de passer la phase ou l'installeur demande sur quelle partition installer Ubuntu.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2013)

Je comprends. C'est le problème de Linux (ou de FreeBSD, etc.) : c'est un système que l'utilisateur occasionnel installe _à côté_ du système principal.
Le système principal a besoin, lui aussi, de déterminer quelle place il va occuper. Mais on n'y prête pas garde et zou! il prend toute la place. Après, Linux demande plus de finasseries pour se frayer un chemin.

Mais si tu as envie d'avoir un Linux comme unique système sur un ordinateur, c'est très simple : tu le laisses faire sans te poser de questions et il créera le partitionnement _ad hoc_.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ta critique (tout à fait fondée ) est moins liée aujourd'hui au système qu'à la place qu'on lui destine.

Reste qu'installer Linux sur un Mac est toujours un peu plus délicat, en raison de l'EFI et de la petite gymnastique préalable à l'installation [il faut commencer par installer/configurer rEFIt ou un de ses descendants].


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2013)

voici ou je bloque...
Mais je souhaite conserver la partition Mac. je pense que pour vraiment tester il faudrait que je trouve un petit portable pas trop cher...


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2013)

OK.
En fait, il faudrait depuis OS créer deux partitions à partir de celle que tu destines à Linux.
Une ayant à peu près la taille de la RAM de la machine.
L'autre prenant le reste et que tu formates en FAT histoire d'être sûr de ne pas te tromper 
Il vaut mieux procéder ainsi pour éviter de troubler Mac OS X avec un outil de partitionnement exotique.

Ensuite, lors de l'installation d'Ubuntu, tu sélectionnes la petite et tu lui affectes le rôle de _swap_.
Et à la grande, tu affectes le point de montage '/' (sans les quotes). Dans les deux cas, tu coches la case de formatage. Pour '/' tu prends comme format Ext4 : c'est standard.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2013)

j'ai partitionné le mac avec l'outil système. j'ai réservé une partition de50 Go. c'est celle qui est sélectionné sur la photo.
donc si je comprends bien il me faut 3 partitions en tout ? (une osx plus deux pour le nouveau système ?)


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2013)

Linux a en effet besoin d'au moins deux partitions : une pour la gestion de la mémoire ; une autre pour le système lui-même.
Après, on peut encore découper plus finement mais ce n'est pas la peine de se fatiguer.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2013)

je te remercie Bompi. c'est installé sur mon macbook


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2013)

Ah ! Cool. Tu vas goûter aux joies du Terminal...


----------

